# few questions before leaving



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

we are heading to LA as the first stop to cross @ Nogales and we are taking pets for the first time, though we have crossed many without them ("The Incredible Journey". So we got the international paperwork for the vest, and my husband went to the consulate here in Sacramento to make sure that we are ok (my husband is dual). Not comforting that he was told that the certificate is needed, but not 100% about anything else! I fear getting there unable to cross. 

Another unrelated question - I got a hefty vacation lump sum - thanks State of California after 27 years. What would be a good small business? My husband is dual, so he knows the bureaucracy somewhat. 

We are excited after years of planning. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I know that Mexico states that owners must have a recent health certificate from a Vet for their incoming pets, but I've never heard of someone being asked for the paperwork. If you're turned away, which I think would be a very rare circumstance, you can just spend the night on the USA side of the border, visit a vet and get the certifications you'd need.

As for investing in or starting a business: my suggestion/advice is to wait until after you've been in Mexico for 6 months to a year, acclimated to the lifestyle in the city/town where you'll be living, observe the lifestyle of others including the businesses which seem to busy, and those which aren't, and then take stock of what might be missing that you believe there's a demand for. Don't worry about the money burning a hole in your pocket .. it' won't, before you spend it! (something my Grandmother would always tell me).

I haven't looked back at earlier postings of yours, and I forget where it is you are relocating to. Which city/town is it?

Best wishes for a wonderful transition!


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

*leaving soon*

I have the international certification for the pets from the vet. I called the US Food and Agriculture and they gave the "official" answer, but also hinted at an "unofficial" that my husband has used a few times. Weird that Mexico has mostly disgusting animals, that they may be picky about our healthy ones. But it is their country. WE are going to Xcalak, QR, on the coast almost to the Belize border. We will caretake a small beach resort and live for free, found and checked out on a reliable subscription website, We were interviewed via Skype and talked many times with the Miami owner and signed a contract, so it is not bogus. We will spend a few weeks @my husband's family home in Colima for a bit. 

Yeah you are right to wait. My husband is dual so he can assess this better than I. From my research that part of the coast is fortunately and unfortunately soon to be developed and perhaps a cruise ship stop. Good for the locals to bring business and tourists, I guess since they rely on fishing. 

My decent retirement here will go a long way there. It meant that I could retire at a young 58 instead of waiting until 62 or more. Thanks for your response.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

At the airport in Mexico City recently all of us who were entering Mexico with pets had to stop at Aduanas, show our vet certificate of health and up to date vaccinations. This information - including address in Mexico - was entered into the computer. Maybe it is different at land crossings. However, as long as you have the health certificate and vaccinations, you shouldn't have a problem. 

I also have to say that many (most) of my Mexican friends and family have pets and take very good care of them. There are irresponsible pet owners on both sides of the border. The difference NOB is that strays are impounded, not roaming freely.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh don't get me wrong. I know lots of Mexican friends in Mexico that take care of their pets and cherish them. Certainly USA has its share of idiots and irresponsible pet owners. I have read that animal rights groups are emerging in Mexico. In fact, I visited a shelter in Colima and a friend of mine in Belize comes to Chetumal for spaying clinics.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

We crossed at Nogales in 2001 with four mastiffs and two cats and had good health certificates and proof of proper vaccinations within 90 days of crossing. No problems except the fact that some Mexican border guards tried to buy our neopolitan for fighting which, of course, we refused. 

We have lived in Mexico in two disparate places for well over a decade and at one time a couple of years ago, considered moving to Xcalak, Quintana Roo but found the ( mostly foreign owned) home prices there outrageous for a place located in total isolation on a hurricane prone coast and with virtually no urban amenities and no hope of _*any*_ serious resale value. The nearest truly professional medical care was hours away over cruddy backroads but what finally convinced us this place was not for us was the tale of a local foreigner who had moved there a few years earlier. We asked him what the typical day was like in Xcalak and his response was; "Well, we get up and go diving or fishing and then around noon, we get drunk and soon after that pass out and then the next day is the same."

No thanks.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

*thanks*

whoa that's a lot of animals! Thanks for the feedback on Excalak. WE only have a six month committment, so we will see how it goes. Fortunately, my husband has his family's home in Colima and we have 7 acres of land there too. If we hate it after 6 months t least I had 6 months to wind down after working 30 years. AS far as fishing than getting drunk, I have lots of books to read and some of my writing to edit, so 6 months is perfect and then we always have Colima - a wonderful city in my book!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am sure you will enjoy Xcalak for 6 month, after that I do not know but it is always fun to have a changeof scenary , Yes Colima is a very nice city and not too cool either so at least you will not have too much of a schock climatewise. Just keep busy and o not sucumb to the local pasttime..


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

When we crossed at Laredo in October we were immediately asked for our dogs' paperwork. Guess it depends on who is working at the moment whether you are asked.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

it will be really nice to be bored for 6 months after raising two kids and working for 30 years. I am too ambitious to sit around doing nothing. I have an MA in TESOl so maybe I could help out at the local school. I also want to practice my henna art and crank out a few more stories, Also, I have a friend in CAye Caulker Belize who as an animal shelter and due to the proximity to the island, I want to help her out once a month or so. I always find something to do, however remote. Just sitting watching the waves after hectic city life will sooth me as we ease into a new life. There is always Colima, so all is well


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have the paper work signed by the vet and all shots were given. It will be ok. I can't live without my pets - no way


----------

